# Plywood Tombstone Help!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay I know, theres plenty of how-to's and hints around here. That being said... HELP! I've decided to get off my butt and make a tombstone... and also because a project requires it. I like killing two stones with one bird. 

Anyway, I have a basic desine made in my head, the only thing I'm not sure of is how to make it look real. I really need help with little toutches like the grime that builds up on a old stone and how to do cracks and things like that. Any hints would be great. (I know this must be the wrong time to ask, everyones probly keeping to themselves about the Tourdament De tomb.  )


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You made a funny. "KILLing twon stones with one bird." LOL.

First take a look at this guy stuff. http://www.horrorseek.com/halloween/juggernaut/stones1.html

Then take a look at my good buddies stuff. He is kind of like Uncle Cracker for Halloween. I have talked to him a few times. He can make foam into wood. He is my herro.

http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Claymud, its good to see you are entering! Here are 3 links I refer to often:

Some links I have for tombstone painting include
http://www.mourningcemetery.com/Projects/crane/

keeba describes wet warping and other techniques
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instru...nes/index.html

and painting rocks
http://www.horrorseek.com/halloween/...ut/spkr19.html

Good Luck!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Clay I am soooooo Proud muahahahaha i knew that if i got you in here you woud start making stuff. I think i mya even cry...lol not i better start posting again and get in on this tombstone stuff ive been gone for a while (school has been crazy busy) but im coming back soon!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

hey everyone, I'm using plywood for this project. Now I have to make it look realistic (Part of the project) I was wondering do I sand it to help with that? 

Also I found this carving knife laying around. I'm planning on putting the name in big bold letters and carving behind that. I thought I'd just add that little bit in...


----------



## halloweenfreak (Jun 7, 2006)

dont know if this will help or not, but i use plywood for my stones too. i took some gray paint and painted it on REALLY thick and then rubbed sand into it. when it dried i marbled gray, white and black paint on top with a sponge. they looked and felt pretty darn good.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

At least your smart enough to stay the hell away from that god-awwful beaded foam! sheesh! I hate it! Good luck with the build!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Try the spray on spackle in a can the stuff you put on your ceiling. Then paint it and seal it. It gives a great texture and sticks to almost anything.


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

Sanding the plywood is a good idea, even if you won't notice after your done.
smooth edges=no splinters.
I use a spray bottle and watered down flat black paint to give it the final weathered look. just spray the top and let it run.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Then take a look at my good buddies stuff. He is kind of like Uncle Cracker for Halloween. I have talked to him a few times. He can make foam into wood. He is my herro.
> 
> http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/


WOW that guy is good, great site!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> At least your smart enough to stay the hell away from that god-awwful beaded foam! sheesh! I hate it! Good luck with the build!


Hey! I did all my tombstones with the beaded stuff and actually liked it better than the "pink" stuff. When I chip out my letters, it looks like stone to me.... But then again, I also thought my stones ROCKED until I saw the creations on here.... so hmmm perhaps I should give the little pink stuff... hey wait.. no I like the beaded stuff - for stones anyway.


----------

